# Sign On The Church



## gwkr36a (Oct 20, 2005)

The pastor and some of the parishioners were putting up a sign in front of the church that read *"Turn around the end is near!"* Suddenly a car went speeding by and the driver started laughing as he read the sign. A second later they heard a loud crash as the car fell into the water. Finally, one of the parishioners turned to the pastor and said "Wouldn't a
better sign be, turn around the bridge is out!"


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2005)

Good one! 
Thanks!


----------

